# translator needs training to improve her computer skills



## nita (Mar 3, 2009)

Είμαι καθηγήτρια αγγλικών και έμαθα να χειρίζομαι το PC σε σχετικά μεγάλη ηλικία για να κάνω περιστασιακά μεταφράσεις. Όταν αποφάσισα να παρακολουθήσω μαθήματα για το trados διαπίστωσα ότι μου λείπουν οι δεξιότητες που θα μου επέτρεπαν να δουλέψω ικανοποιητικά και γρήγορα στην *εξεργασία μεταφραστικών κειμένων και τη διαχείριση αρχείων*. Υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να μου κάνει λίγα μαθήματα;
Νίτα


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Γεια σου, Νίτα.

Θα βοηθούσε αν ανέφερες την περιοχή που θα βόλευε για τα μαθήματα.

n.


----------



## nita (Mar 6, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Nickel
Αυτό δείχνει το πρόβλημα που έχω στο χειρισμό κομπιούτερ. 
Μένω στα Ιλίσια κοντά στο σταθμό Μετρό Μέγαρο Μουσικής. Επειδή δουλεύω laptop μπορώ να πηγαίνω και εγώ για τα μαθήματα.
Νίτα


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα, Νίτα.
Μήπως θα μπορούσες να δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το τι ακριβώς θα ήθελες να κάνεις από πλευράς επεξεργασίας μεταφραστικών κειμένων και διαχείρισης αρχείων; Ακούγεται κάπως αόριστο, γι' αυτό ρωτάω. Επίσης, έχεις ολοκληρώσει την εκπαίδευσή σου στο Trados;


----------

